# can you substitute peppermint oil for peppermint extract???



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I am making some cookies for neighbors and just realized that though I thought I had peppermint extract I don't.
Can I use a couple drops of peppermint oil instead? I know it's safe to use a drop of peppermint oil in a glass of water to increase concentration/mental clarity so I don't think it will make them sick.

Anyone know for sure???


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Peppermint extract's main ingredient is peppermint oil. As long as what you have is food safe, sure.

Use it sparingly though. A little bit goes a long way. And the extracts are cut with alcohol.


----------

